# Moots RSL Question



## GStevenson (Jul 10, 2011)

Thinking of ordering an RSL with a one-size increase in head tube. Anyone gone with this option and, if so, any regrets? I'm torn between the standard geometry and the optional increased head tube. 

Also, does the increase in head tube also increase the angle of the top tube? 

If anyone has a picture of an RSL with this option I would love to see it. Many thanks.


----------



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

I dont have an RSL..I have a standard Vamoots, but I got the taller head tube and love it. For the first time ever I don't have back pain after a long ride. It looks like they did move the top tube up on the head tube because there is a slight slope to the top tube and the vamoots is normally level.


----------



## GStevenson (Jul 10, 2011)

jkaber said:


> I dont have an RSL..I have a standard Vamoots, but I got the taller head tube and love it. For the first time ever I don't have back pain after a long ride. It looks like they did move the top tube up on the head tube because there is a slight slope to the top tube and the vamoots is normally level.


Thanks -- I think I saw a couple of pictures of your Vamoots when I searched the Forum. Great looking build.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Your longer head tube has little to do with your neck pain. A longer head tube usually means you will need less spacer so if you have a shorter head tube, you can just add more spacer to get to the right height for your fit. It is simple as that. 



jkaber said:


> I dont have an RSL..I have a standard Vamoots, but I got the taller head tube and love it. For the first time ever I don't have back pain after a long ride. It looks like they did move the top tube up on the head tube because there is a slight slope to the top tube and the vamoots is normally level.


----------



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

tigoat said:


> Your longer head tube has little to do with your neck pain. A longer head tube usually means you will need less spacer so if you have a shorter head tube, you can just add more spacer to get to the right height for your fit. It is simple as that.


Back pain..not neck pain...and yes, it made it go away. With a longer head tube AND some spacers, I was able to get my bars just a hair below my seat height. If I had done this with a standard height head tube I would have lost some stiffness in the front end and it would have looked goofy with lots of spacers. I am glad I did, it allows for a guy with a gut to comfortably reach the drops!


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Steerer limits*

Usually adding 20mm above the junction of the toptube is no problem, but depending on your headtube size plus spacers will the steerer be long enough?

Moots/your dealer is happy to work with you on those calcs.

I'm assuming you've done a fitting on a size-cycle or similar.


----------

